
MapReduce for Integer Factorization - Anon84
http://arxiv.org/abs/1001.0421
======
cperciva
Seriously? Using the Quadratic Sieve to factor 25 digit inputs? And spending
495 seconds to do so?

You can factor a 25 digit integer in under 1 second using Pollard Rho; and on
a 2.5 GHz Apple G5 system Maple can factor a 76 digit input in ~400 seconds:
<http://www.daemonology.net/papers/maplent.pdf>

Also, MapReduce is a red herring; the sieving stage is embarrassingly parallel
and has no (significant) input, so the "Map" stage is mapping a function onto
nothing.

